
Shaker:Shake your phone with your friends to create ShakeCoins - ShakerAppInc
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/shaker
======
ShakerAppInc
Hi Guys, We launched a few weeks ago an application where users can create a
cryptocurrency. There are a lot of companies on the market who initiated their
coins but in our application users will mine our coins. We mixed social
networking with blockchain technology. The mining process is funny and
friendly, all you need is to Shake your phone with somebody and build a
connection. Each of your links will create 100 coins. Right now you can use
them to buy gift cards and to reward your friend's social networking in the
application. I'll be very grateful for your opinion and questions! Thanks!
Tim,

